
Edward Snowden: Contact Tracing is "The Architecture of Oppression" - giardini
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k5OAjnveyJo&list=PLdQ3f4qejD1j37Zjll6GiDJW-ljfCvh7f
======
giardini
In this video interview Edward Snowden says contract tracing is useless for
this pandemic but good for surveillance.

------
btilly
This discussion appears related to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23041146](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23041146).

------
pezo1919
Contact tracing is used successfully in SK. Just sayin.

